# Brush settings in Photoshop CS3



## RavenReverend (May 16, 2009)

I LOVE the way some people actually do sketches or drawings on photoshop. The brushes they use don't really vary all that much but they look so much better than my 1px brush with 100% opacity and hardness. I can't figure out what exactly I'm doing differently, so I guess I'm asking to see what brush settings folks are using and if they can link an example of their digital sketches where they used said settings <.< 

This really would help me a lot, so please, I'm begging >.<


----------



## krisCrash (May 16, 2009)

Do you mean good settings for the round brush, or do you mean special brushes? If you're using the round one, set opacity (other dynamics) and size (shape dynamic) to vary with stylus pressure.

I made a mini-guide to special brushes here http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1833738/
will that help you?

It's in CS2 but I think it'll do.

Ask questions if you have them.


----------



## RavenReverend (May 17, 2009)

I guess it would be the round brush I'm talking about. See. I watched a few people sketch digitally where they had a very soft looking brush with a specific sort of crisp look? That sounds totally off. But here are a few examples of the brush style I mean. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1520908/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2001097
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1913817/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1377794/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2268178

See what I mean about the brush for the lines?


----------



## Horrorshow (May 17, 2009)

I usually go with 3-5px brushes. Seems to do "soft" pretty well if you've got good control. Also, a matter of color and opacity. With the pressure sensitivity of my tablet, I usually make the size and opacity vary, and very rarely do I actually just use straight up black.


----------



## krisCrash (May 17, 2009)

I'm 99% sure the ones by Glaucer are made in Opencanvas, not Photoshop (I recall talking to them about it). And that really does have a different "brush crispness"

version 1.1 is free so you can check that out, the brushes are the same as later versions but the program is weird. If you just want to sketch and you're less worried about file compatibility go for that. Newer versions can use photoshop documents.

also, what Horrorshow said is good too. It's imperative that you set the tablet pressure response to suit your normal drawing pressure then.


----------



## RavenReverend (May 17, 2009)

I guess I'm a little confused as to how to go about that. I've got the Intuous 3 from Wacom and Photoshop CS3 but I'm horrible with computer programs, so I just learn from serendipity or the odd tutorial o_o 

Are there any tutorials on how to adjust your tablet pressure response?


----------



## krisCrash (May 17, 2009)

Did you figure out enabling the brush dynamic?

The rest is in Control Panel > Tablet


----------



## RavenReverend (May 17, 2009)

So...um...I had an epiphany when you mentioned that...I never installed the drivers for my tablet ^^! *rubs the back of her head* Well I feel like a n00b. So I did that and played with settings and it's actually so much easier. <_< I have no idea why that never actually occurred to me.


----------



## krisCrash (May 17, 2009)

Wow! You missed out on everything good about a tablet then x3 good thing you found it


----------



## RavenReverend (May 17, 2009)

Well...hopefully the incidents of serendipity I -HAVE- had without these miraculous settings will be to my benefit. XD


----------

